
Craigslist Is Ugly, Janky, Old School, and Unbeatable - danso
https://backchannel.com/craigslist-is-ugly-janky-old-school-and-unbeatable-85206829cb90
======
gkya
This was here yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13645996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13645996)

------
beamatronic
There's some real gold in this article!

"Today, Craigslist is the id of the old, weird, non-commercial internet. On it
you can seek a sublet, find a job, solicit rough sex or platonic
companionship, hitch a ride, and buy or sell everything from antiques to
trailers."

How I miss the old, wierd internet.

